# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Mirë kishat, po xhamitë përse nuk i vjedhin?

## Korcar-L1

*Mirë kishat, po xhamitë përse nuk i vjedhin?*

E grabitën dhe një kishë të martën. Diku andej nga Fieri, pranë Libofshës, në një fshat me emrin Agim. E lexova në gazetë. Si gjithnjë andej nga faqet më pak të rëndësishme. Sepse vjedhja e kishës nuk është më lajm. Ka vite që ndodh dhe njerëzit janë mësuar. Edhe unë jam mësuar. Por dy pikëpyetje të mëdha më rëndojnë  ende lidhur me këtë histori. E para, përse vidhen vetëm kishat dhe asnjëherë xhamitë në këtë vend? E dyta, si ka mundësi që autorët e këtij krimi nuk kapen asnjëherë nga policia. Mister… Mister… Mjafton të jeni pak të vëmendshëm kur lexoni këtë lajm në shtyp dhe do më kujtoni për këto që ju them. Ja për shembull, çfarë thoshte lajmi që edhe ju e keni lexuar apo dëgjuar rreth grabitjes së dy kasafortave të kishës në fshatin Agim të Fierit këtë të martë që lamë pas…

“…Pasi kanë thyer xhamin e dritares dhe kanë bërë të mundshme sipërfaqen e nevojshme për të kaluar, kanë hyrë në brendësi të kishës. Hajdutët kanë arritur të marrin dy kasaforta prej hekuri, ku besimtarët hedhin lekët gjatë kryerjes së riteve fetare. Kasafortat mësohet se kanë qenë të mbyllura me kyç. I pari që ka konstatuar vjedhjen ka qenë roja i kishës, i cili ka lajmëruar menjëherë priftin e kishës. Ky i fundit nga ana e tij ka lajmëruar policinë e Fierit. Prifti dhe njerëzit e kishës në denoncimin e tyre kanë konfirmuar se dy kasafortat e grabitura kishin shuma të mëdha lekësh dhe se ato nuk ishin hapur qysh nga dhjetori i vitit 2007, me qëllim përdorimin e këtyre parave për festat e Pashkëve që bëhen pas pak javësh. Policia ka grumbulluar prova të kësaj vjedhje si dhe shenja gishtash që ndoshta korrespondojnë me ato autorëve të këtij krimi. Prej shumë vitesh, shumë kisha në qytete e fshatra të ndryshme të vendit janë vjedhur dhe grabitur, por autorët e tyre kanë mbetur gjithnjë anonimë…”

Ja pra me pak fjalë historia më e fundit, dhe në pothuajse të gjitha rastet e vjedhjes apo grabitjes së institucioneve të kultit, e para ato janë vetëm kisha, e dyta autorët mbeten gjithnjë anonimë. E tmerrshme! Ndoshta, e tmerrshme jo dhe aq. Por interesante po! Shumë interesante! Koincidencë, mund të thotë dikush? Ndoshta. Por le të shohim disa pista të tjera përderisa koincidenca është vetëm njëra prej tyre… Deri sa të zbulojmë të vërtetën që pale se ku fshihet…

Përse vetëm kishat dhe jo xhamitë? Thonë se kishat janë më të pasura, d.m.th., grumbullojnë gjithmonë të ardhura nga besimtarët e tyre. Në fakt nuk di se si e bëjnë myslimanët për të mbajtur dhe mirëmbajtur objektet e tyre fetare. Mesa di e dëgjuar, në xhami nuk hedhin lekë. Dhe nëse është kështu, atëherë nuk ka arsye të vidhen xhamitë. Por edhe në rastet kur nuk vjedhin lekë në kisha, kanë gjithsesi ç’të marrin. Kisha ka gjithnjë objekte dhe sende me vlerë të çmuar. Ndërsa në xhami nuk është se gjen vepra të tilla të cilat mund t’i shesësh e të fitosh para. Mbase myslimanët kanë teqetë për të mbajtur sendet e tyre me vlerë, të paktën kasafortën. Se është e pamundur që teqeja të mos ketë kasafortën e saj. Nuk ka asnjë institucion shtetëror, publik apo fetar që nuk ka kasafortën e vet. Pra edhe teqeja. Por kujdes! As teqeja nuk është vjedhur ndonjëherë! Të paktën nuk e kemi parë ndonjë lajm të tillë. E çuditshme! Pra? Keqbërës të caktuar myslimanë nuk vjedhin asnjëherë në shtëpitë e tyre të kultit, por në shtëpitë e kultit të të tjerëve? Kjo mund të ishte një pistë, pra hipotezë, nëse do të rezultonte e vërtetë, e cila do të na jepte një përgjigje se përse vetëm kishat dhe jo xhamitë apo teqetë.

Por një pistë e dytë do të mund të ishte edhe kjo tjetra, që mund të jenë vetë njerëz të kishës që vjedhin vetë kishën. Nuk është nevoja të përfshijmë dhe priftin në këtë hipotezë, kjo do të ishte e tepërt, por jo e pamundur. Përderisa kemi parë e dëgjuar priftërinj pedofilë, pse jo dhe priftërinj hajdutë. Në fund të fundit, a nuk lahen të gjitha mëkatet në kishë? Po nejse… që t’i rikthehemi edhe njëherë kësaj piste, nuk ju duket dhe ju pak e ekzagjeruar që gjithnjë sa herë vidhet një kishë, roja mbetet shëndoshë e mirë? Jo për ndonjë gjë, por do kishim dëgjuar a lexuar të paktën ndonjë rast, për shembull “…pasi e grabitën dhe e dhunuan kishën, autorët me maska qëlluan me armë dhe rojen, i cili nuk arriti dot gjallë në spital…”. Jo, jo, as që bëhet fjalë. Roja është gjithnjë i pari që e merr vesh grabitjen në mëngjes dhe merr direkt priftin në celular. Në fund të fundit, njeri është dhe roja i natës. I vjen gjumë natën. Janë të lezetshëm rojet. Sidomos këta të kishave…

Mund të ketë dhe një pistë të tretë, si për shembull, grabitja e kishës nga vetë besimtarë të ndryshëm, të cilët, mund të bien papritur në varfëri ekstreme dhe nuk kanë me se të ushqejnë kalamajtë e tyre. Për këta keqbërës amatorë dhe deri diku të pafajshëm, vendi më i mirë për të dalë shpejt e shpejt nga situata e rëndë në të cilën kanë rënë, është të fusin duart atje ku edhe ata kanë hedhur kontributin e tyre. Për më tepër, për këta humanë të dëshpëruar, ato lekë janë të Zotit dhe Zoti di të falë apo jo…

panorama

----------


## Julius

Arjan Cani e ka shkruar?

----------


## Korcar-L1

Po ,Arian ÇANI eshte autori.....te pakten sipas gazetes panorama

----------


## Julius

he... "nga citjanet e permjera qe atje tej i vjen era"... shkrimeve te Arjan Canit.

----------


## Fatrii

> *Mirë kishat, po xhamitë përse nuk i vjedhin?*
> 
> E grabitën dhe një kishë të martën. Diku andej nga Fieri, pranë Libofshës, në një fshat me emrin Agim. E lexova në gazetë. Si gjithnjë andej nga faqet më pak të rëndësishme. Sepse vjedhja e kishës nuk është më lajm. Ka vite që ndodh dhe njerëzit janë mësuar. Edhe unë jam mësuar. Por dy pikëpyetje të mëdha më rëndojnë  ende lidhur me këtë histori. E para, përse vidhen vetëm kishat dhe asnjëherë xhamitë në këtë vend? E dyta, si ka mundësi që autorët e këtij krimi nuk kapen asnjëherë nga policia. Mister Mister Mjafton të jeni pak të vëmendshëm kur lexoni këtë lajm në shtyp dhe do më kujtoni për këto që ju them. Ja për shembull, çfarë thoshte lajmi që edhe ju e keni lexuar apo dëgjuar rreth grabitjes së dy kasafortave të kishës në fshatin Agim të Fierit këtë të martë që lamë pas
> 
> Pasi kanë thyer xhamin e dritares dhe kanë bërë të mundshme sipërfaqen e nevojshme për të kaluar, kanë hyrë në brendësi të kishës. Hajdutët kanë arritur të marrin dy kasaforta prej hekuri, ku besimtarët hedhin lekët gjatë kryerjes së riteve fetare. Kasafortat mësohet se kanë qenë të mbyllura me kyç. I pari që ka konstatuar vjedhjen ka qenë roja i kishës, i cili ka lajmëruar menjëherë priftin e kishës. Ky i fundit nga ana e tij ka lajmëruar policinë e Fierit. Prifti dhe njerëzit e kishës në denoncimin e tyre kanë konfirmuar se dy kasafortat e grabitura kishin shuma të mëdha lekësh dhe se ato nuk ishin hapur qysh nga dhjetori i vitit 2007, me qëllim përdorimin e këtyre parave për festat e Pashkëve që bëhen pas pak javësh. Policia ka grumbulluar prova të kësaj vjedhje si dhe shenja gishtash që ndoshta korrespondojnë me ato autorëve të këtij krimi. Prej shumë vitesh, shumë kisha në qytete e fshatra të ndryshme të vendit janë vjedhur dhe grabitur, por autorët e tyre kanë mbetur gjithnjë anonimë
> 
> Ja pra me pak fjalë historia më e fundit, dhe në pothuajse të gjitha rastet e vjedhjes apo grabitjes së institucioneve të kultit, e para ato janë vetëm kisha, e dyta autorët mbeten gjithnjë anonimë. E tmerrshme! Ndoshta, e tmerrshme jo dhe aq. Por interesante po! Shumë interesante! Koincidencë, mund të thotë dikush? Ndoshta. Por le të shohim disa pista të tjera përderisa koincidenca është vetëm njëra prej tyre Deri sa të zbulojmë të vërtetën që pale se ku fshihet
> 
> Përse vetëm kishat dhe jo xhamitë? Thonë se kishat janë më të pasura, d.m.th., grumbullojnë gjithmonë të ardhura nga besimtarët e tyre. Në fakt nuk di se si e bëjnë myslimanët për të mbajtur dhe mirëmbajtur objektet e tyre fetare. Mesa di e dëgjuar, në xhami nuk hedhin lekë. Dhe nëse është kështu, atëherë nuk ka arsye të vidhen xhamitë. Por edhe në rastet kur nuk vjedhin lekë në kisha, kanë gjithsesi çtë marrin. Kisha ka gjithnjë objekte dhe sende me vlerë të çmuar. Ndërsa në xhami nuk është se gjen vepra të tilla të cilat mund ti shesësh e të fitosh para. Mbase myslimanët kanë teqetë për të mbajtur sendet e tyre me vlerë, të paktën kasafortën. Se është e pamundur që teqeja të mos ketë kasafortën e saj. Nuk ka asnjë institucion shtetëror, publik apo fetar që nuk ka kasafortën e vet. Pra edhe teqeja. Por kujdes! As teqeja nuk është vjedhur ndonjëherë! Të paktën nuk e kemi parë ndonjë lajm të tillë. E çuditshme! Pra? Keqbërës të caktuar myslimanë nuk vjedhin asnjëherë në shtëpitë e tyre të kultit, por në shtëpitë e kultit të të tjerëve? Kjo mund të ishte një pistë, pra hipotezë, nëse do të rezultonte e vërtetë, e cila do të na jepte një përgjigje se përse vetëm kishat dhe jo xhamitë apo teqetë.
> ...


*E kush Guxon me u fut ne Xhami pervec se me u fal ???
Ajo Xhamia po te vjedhesh,, rruges pa shku nshpi tkap Denimi...........*

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Problemi nuk qendron se perse nuk vidhen edhe xhamiat, pasi kjo gje nuk do te rikthente te mirat materiale te vjedhura dhe e dyta asnje i krishtere nuk do te gezohej..., pasi me vodhen tri here radhasi, nuk shpaguhem me vjedhjen e fqinjit!
Problemi eshte, pse rrine e flene gjum forcat e rendit...?

----------


## gjilan55

> xhamia ma er t'keqe komesh te palame


konstatim shum i gabuar dhe pa vend,pse  i gabuar e din edhe ti por deshiron te nenqmosh te tjeret,kjo nuk eshte mire .ndersa pse vjedhen kishat e jo gjamiat se mos zgjedh hajni ku te vjedh por ne gjamia nuk grumbullohen para ndersa per kisha me vjen keq po nuk di asgje.hajni vjedh aty ku gjen per te vjedh.

----------


## eldonel

qka ka me vjedh ne xhami ai ?
dhe nje pyetje keni te drejt ti shperndani vet leket tek te varferit pa kaluar nepermjet kishes fundja nuk luan rrol asgje te pakten te ne muslimanet mund ti shperndajm vet edhe pa kalur nepermjet xhamis

----------


## Dorontina

*Mirë kishat, po xhamitë përse nuk i vjedhin?* 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
edhe me i rrxu edhe mi vjedh nuk ban  :buzeqeshje: 
*Po qka ka me vjedh ne xhami, veq qyllymat e kepucet te dera* hahahahah

----------


## Alienated

Xhamite nuk "stolisen" me ar e flori sic stolisen kishat me ikona te shtrejta, me kryqe te arta, e gjera te ngjashme. As hoxhallaret nuk veshin mantelat e renduara me fije ari e nuk vene kunora te arta ne koke sepse ne Islam eshte e ndaluar te stolisen objektete e kultit dhe predikuesit fetare.
Xhamite jane te thjeshta - s'fshehin pasuri materiale brenda tyre.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> *E kush Guxon me u fut ne Xhami pervec se me u fal ???
> Ajo Xhamia po te vjedhesh,, rruges pa shku nshpi tkap Denimi...........*


hahahahahahaha  e forte kjo...Me kujtoi historine e Ali Pashait...

Kur erdhi ushtria turke ky urdheroi rrafshimin e Janines ,pervec Xhamise se madhe te qytetit...

Diten e Bajramit ne xhami ishin mbledhur nje pjese e mire e oficereve turq per te festuar...
Ali Pashai urdheroi bombardimin e xhamise me artileri...Xhamia u rrafshua, u be njesh me token e qindra oficere e ushtare turq qe po luteshin vdiqen apo u plagosen...

Te gjitheturqit  ishin te bindur se Allahu sdo e lejonte Ali pashain te zgjohej mengjesin tjeter...
Te nesermen ne mengjes Aliu po pinte kafen e mengjesit per qejf te vet me gruan...edhe te pasnesermen e keshtu me radhe...Te githe turqit u zhgenjyen,po si zakonisht thane ate qe thone edhe kristianet...rruget e zotit jane te pafundme  :arushi: 

Sa per temen,mendoj se thatesia e xhamise eshte faktori kryesor...Kisha i lejon vetes lukse te teperta...

----------


## artful dodger

cdo institucion fetar qe ka nje kasaforte brenda meriton te vidhet.

----------


## alko71

> cdo institucion fetar qe ka nje kasaforte brenda meriton te vidhet.



Shihe kete samurain shihe?

Harrove edhe cdo banke shteterore e cdo pasanik besimtare qe mban kasaforte ne shtepi.

----------


## mefaili

> Xhamite nuk "stolisen" me ar e flori sic stolisen kishat me ikona te shtrejta, me kryqe te arta, e gjera te ngjashme. As hoxhallaret nuk veshin mantelat e renduara me fije ari e nuk vene kunora te arta ne koke sepse ne Islam eshte e ndaluar te stolisen objektete e kultit dhe predikuesit fetare.
> Xhamite jane te thjeshta - s'fshehin pasuri materiale brenda tyre.


Pajtohem plotsisht me ju i nderuar, se xhamiat jan vetem objekte ku kryhen ritet fetare, jan plotsisht te thjeshta sepse ne to besimtaret kryejn ritin e faljes , e qe nenkupton vetem nenshtrimin e drejtperdrejt te besimtarit ndaj Zotit.Ne xhamia nuk ka nevoj qe te ket "background"te stolisura dhe shum te shrejta sikur qe ka shum te tilla neper kisha...
Ne xhamia ne lutemi me perkulje dhe sinqeritet te lart dhe kerkojm vetem nga Zoti qe te naj fal gabimet dhe mekatet tona dhe nuk kerkojm nga hoxha apo diksuh tjeter qe ta bej nje gje te till.Ndersa ne kisha, nje gje te till mund ta bej edhe vet prifti, por ju mund ta beni edhe me nje sasi te parave qe i leni ne pronsi te kishes, me kusht qe mekatet e juaja te bien ne kuoten 00.

----------


## BLACK_SOUL

Une nuk e di nga i vijne te ardhurat xhamive por di qe hoxhallaret apo imamet paguhen, ndersa leket qe hidhen ne kishe sherbejne per te paguar shpenzimet qe ka nje institucion dhe per ndihmen e nevojtareve.

vjedhja eshte nje ves qe denohet nga te gjitha besimet. asnje hajdut nuk ka bere ndonjehere prokopi.

----------


## BEHARI

Kush ta beri ??vehtja i thojne nje fjale!!!
eshte nje shprehje ,qe i yti te vjell me pare se i huaj!pasi e di mire terrenin dhe e di mire se cfar mund te vjelle!!
keshtu qe une mendoj se hajdutin e keni brenda vehtes!!
 kurse per xhamiat,mendaoj se se pari nuk hyne asgje e haramit brenda saje,pervec asaj qe besimtaret dhurojne vete me deshire dhe me zemer ,prandaj dhe nuk villen ndonje here!!
megjithate ky eshte xhest i shemtuar dhe duhet denuar nga te gjithe ,pamvarsisht besimit!!

----------


## xani1

Hajnit nuk ja ndinë për shtetin-pavarësinë
Ai ta vjedh shkollën, kishën dhe xhaminë.

----------


## alDI

Jan vjedhur xhami plote, dhe me e forta esht se edhe pse e dinin qe asgje ska brenda ata prap hyne dhe vodhen tapetet.
Eshte vjedh njeher xhamija te instituti el hagri ne elbasan dhe njeher mbaj mend esht vjedhur xhamija ne nje fshat te fierit (ndermenas)qe banohet 100% nga kosovar te cilet jetojn prej 1 shekulli aty.

Jo kote i permenda kosovaret , ne fier kosovaret mbahen si besimtar qe e kan ruajt besimin, por kur edhe ata e vodhen xhamine imagjinoni juve se sa problem e kan shqiptaret e tjer ta vjedhin nje kult fetar.

Ku do tja di shqiptari per kish e xhami aman...pervec ca zonave te vogla.

----------


## injejti

hajni asht hajn , aj nuk ka fe as moral, aj nuk din qka asht mir e qka keq , a nuk njeh kish e xhami , qysh ta kqyresh asht i domshem , ja humb moralin   kombit  familjes   shoqris dhe ne fund e burgos vetvetin , sa vend i keq asht burrgu sidomos me hajni.

----------


## Milkway

o korcar_li ne vend qe te thuash ishalla nuk ndodh me as ne kish e as ne xhami ti po bart tjeter gajle . Mos u ban asi njeri qe thot : Mu vodh shpija mue e per inati i ndodh e komshiut .
Se hajni nuk njeh asgj perpara vetes dhe e ka te lejuar te beje qkado.

----------

